# Bayonet to Screw converter



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

My new viv courtesy of Tigger has a bayonet light fitting but all my bulbs are screw fitting, i know you can get a Bayonet to screw but can you get this the other way round??

Any help would be good, be over the net the bulb its using is the R95 Reflector bulb.

Olly


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

BAYONET TO SCREW-IN LIGHT FITTING ADAPTOR on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Apr-08 22:13:37 BST)


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL 

I was about to PM you Brat I was in the images section and found one of your vivs with that fitting.

cheers me dears.

Olly


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

isnt that bayonett to screw fit to though?


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

i got some of these from my local electric shop thing they were £2 each,


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

oh and some of them are only up to 60w so be carefull, if u need 100w bulbs ull will have to buy the 100 w ones, as they are plastic and over heat and melt,


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

homebase and b&q do them


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

bc to es at maplin is £4 but only rated to 60w


----------

